# Will my horse still trust me?



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Trust does not come from being her friend and coddling her -- it comes from being 'in charge' and getting her to respect you and do whatever you want. Any time you back off from doing something because a horse throws a fit, the horse is training you instead of you training the horse.

I would not ride her until I had her a lot more respectful and obedient on the ground. 

Horses get to the point where they think they are terrified of something by throwing a fit and having people 'back off' when they do. If a person does that a few times, the horse is thoroughly convinced to throw a ring-tailed fit if you let them even think you are going to push the matter. They can turn it into a complete phobia.

This needs to be turned around before you are going to get very much of anything done to teach her anything. She will not trust your leadership skills until you have the skill to get her to do things like stand for a bath.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Do your horse a favor and hire a trainer. If you can't bathe a horse you SHOULD NOT be trying to train one.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> Do your horse a favor and hire a trainer. If you can't bathe a horse you SHOULD NOT be trying to train one.


That was rude.. I can bathe her, today she just threw a fit about it because she hasn't been bathed since last summer due to the cold weather.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> Do your horse a favor and hire a trainer. If you can't bathe a horse you SHOULD NOT be trying to train one.


Agreed. This is a recipe for disaster. 

Was she tied, or were you spraying her while she was loose? Your post makes me think you might have had her loose? You don't need your horse to be your bestest friend - you need your horse to respect you and your space. Your horse won't hate you forever for bathing her - she's simply afraid of the hose/water, and you need to train her that it's not a bad thing - and that comes through respect. I'm afraid you'll teach her very quickly that if she reacts poorly to something she doesn't like, she gets coddled and patted.... that's kind of like spoiling a child when they do something wrong. If your kid didn't want a bath and threw a fit, would you offer him a candy bar and say "it's ok, you can stink to high heaven forever!" No. You would tell him to get his sorry butt in the shower.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

Cherie said:


> Trust does not come from being her friend and coddling her -- it comes from being 'in charge' and getting her to respect you and do whatever you want. Any time you back off from doing something because a horse throws a fit, the horse is training you instead of you training the horse.
> 
> I would not ride her until I had her a lot more respectful and obedient on the ground.
> 
> ...


I never did give up... She got out, then I had to give up because it was getting dark anyway. I am already the alpha horse, as she listens and respects me, and come's to me whenever I enter her pasture. She's obedient and respective towards me always on the ground, however. I'm sure I'll get the bath problem smoothed out in a breeze.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> That was rude.. I can bathe her, today she just threw a fit about it because she hasn't been bathed since last summer due to the cold weather.


Horses don't forget things like that. They DO know when they can walk all over someone though. They know when they can get away with murder and they definitely learn that if they act up around the right people, they get out of work. 
Get tough. Don't let this horse decide, you say "you're going to stand nicely for a bath" and you make it happen... preferably with professional help that can teach you how to handle your horse.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> Agreed. This is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> Was she tied, or were you spraying her while she was loose? Your post makes me think you might have had her loose? You don't need your horse to be your bestest friend - you need your horse to respect you and your space. Your horse won't hate you forever for bathing her - she's simply afraid of the hose/water, and you need to train her that it's not a bad thing - and that comes through respect. I'm afraid you'll teach her very quickly that if she reacts poorly to something she doesn't like, she gets coddled and patted.... that's kind of like spoiling a child when they do something wrong. If your kid didn't want a bath and threw a fit, would you offer him a candy bar and say "it's ok, you can stink to high heaven forever!" No. You would tell him to get his sorry butt in the shower.


No, I had her tied. The tie broke, because my cousin who was helping, didn't tie it right. I'll remember not to cuddle and pat her again if she gets mad about a bath. This time I'll try to be in the corral instead of outside, as I was doing a stupid thing standing outside.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> Horses don't forget things like that. They DO know when they can walk all over someone though. They know when they can get away with murder and they definitely learn that if they act up around the right people, they get out of work.
> Get tough. Don't let this horse decide, you say "you're going to stand nicely for a bath" and you make it happen... preferably with professional help that can teach you how to handle your horse.


I can handle her, thats not the thing. Tomorrow I'll try something different by being inside with her, and not outside. Maybe thats more comforting than being outside.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> I can handle her, thats not the thing. Tomorrow I'll try something different by being inside with her, and not outside. *Maybe thats more comforting than being outside*.


That's your problem right there. Forget "comforting", you need your horse to respect you as a leader and should be willing to stand still wherever you want/need her to.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't forget a pinch of chaos and a dash of lunacy, a recipe for disaster nevers works out without them.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Would you not spook if someone tied you up and started coming towards you with - for all intents and purposes - a large snake spewing venom out its mouth from outside the place you're tied? 
The fact you were spraying her from outside the corral makes me think that perhaps you aren't as confident and need to learn how to (re)introduce some things such as bathing. You want to be close-ish to the horse, not spraying them from a distance. 
Please get someone to help you learn how to do this properly so neither you nor your horse get hurt.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

If you're acting afraid, your horse is afraid of you, not the hose. Standing outside a corral and aiming a hose at a terrified and tied animal is not good all around. As far as she's concerned, she's being attack - it doesn't matter that it isn't hurting her, you may as well smack her with a crop for all the confidence she's getting of it.

I always hold my horses when I bath, slightly off to the side of me so they can have a little tantrum but I have control if their head and where they'll be forced to go. I always start with the front legs and work my way up. YES, a lot will freak out the first few times, but if you exude confidence and a level stern tone with them, they smarten up fast.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> Would you not spook if someone tied you up and started coming towards you with - for all intents and purposes - a large snake spewing venom out its mouth from outside the place you're tied?
> The fact you were spraying her from outside the corral makes me think that perhaps you aren't as confident and need to learn how to (re)introduce some things such as bathing. You want to be close-ish to the horse, not spraying them from a distance.
> Please get someone to help you learn how to do this properly so neither you nor your horse get hurt.


I was close to her, right beside her, not spraying her from a distance. I'm confident, just my mom wouldn't let me inside the corral. I have an over-protective mother, and thats not an excuse, believe me. I'll try to get someone to help.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Sorry I meant I hold them the first time or two. Once they're used to it, I can ground tie them to be bathed if I don't have a rail to tie to.


----------



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

its better to hold the horse than it is to tie it up. when you tie up a horse they cant move and this often freaks them out more than the water because they cant escape. get someone to help you if you need, someone holding the lead so that the horse can dance around if need be, you still need to be in control of her but this will give her the option to move and when she gets more comfortable and realizes that your still there for her and that while she can move its not going to go away she will calm down and be more manageable. having a second person holding her if your too fearful will benefit u just as much as the horse


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

OP, you are back pedalling with every new post. 

I agree with Kevin... if you can't wash your horse, you should not be trying to ride it. 
Just out of curiosity, how much experience do you have with young/green horses, and horses in general?


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

Nokeen said:


> its better to hold the horse than it is to tie it up. when you tie up a horse they cant move and this often freaks them out more than the water because they cant escape. get someone to help you if you need, someone holding the lead so that the horse can dance around if need be, you still need to be in control of her but this will give her the option to move and when she gets more comfortable and realizes that your still there for her and that while she can move its not going to go away she will calm down and be more manageable. having a second person holding her if your too fearful will benefit u just as much as the horse


She tends to pull at the lead so hard and try to get away I can't hold her half the time.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

Kayty said:


> OP, you are back pedalling with every new post.
> 
> I agree with Kevin... if you can't wash your horse, you should not be trying to ride it.
> Just out of curiosity, how much experience do you have with young/green horses, and horses in general?


Not much... But I have broke one other horse myself, bath, riding, and all. But he past away last year due to a heart failure and a stroke. And before anyone asks, no it was nothing I did to him.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> She tends to pull at the lead so hard and try to get away I can't hold her half the time.


I thought she was very respectful of you on the ground?


----------



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> She tends to pull at the lead so hard and try to get away I can't hold her half the time.


if you cant hold her then you really should not be trying to riding her. you need to do some serious ground work and training if you cant even hold her on a lead. what makes you think shes going to be read to have a saddle and a person put on her back? what is the hurry that you cant stop and do a few weeks of ground training? if you dont have a safe horse on the ground your sure not going to have a safe horse while your on her back


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

*waits for a funeral notice*


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

Nokeen said:


> if you cant hold her then you really should not be trying to riding her. you need to do some serious ground work and training if you cant even hold her on a lead. what makes you think shes going to be read to have a saddle and a person put on her back? what is the hurry that you cant stop and do a few weeks of ground training? if you dont have a safe horse on the ground your sure not going to have a safe horse while your on her back


I can lead her and hold her, I just can't be dragged around by a horse that ways a whole more than me. It seems I get criticized by everything I say I can do and can't do on here. She's never pulled me before, and all I need is a little more time to actually try to give her the right bath. 
I can't set here and therefore be told I'm doing everything wrong, when I've read tons of books from people who have trained lots of horses. I've trained her with everything she needs to know on the ground, and I can ride her, as well, I just haven't gotten a saddle and saddle-trained her yet. All I need to work on is bathing her, and I will be going smooth from there. 

Not to be rude, but I'm not a horse, I'm a kid, and I need someone to explain to me nicely what to do, and not criticize and tell me I'm doing it terribly and am a bad trainer, which just influence's me to give up, and hurts my feelings. 

I had to get that out. Sorry.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, I will explain to you nicely what to do...

Get a qualified trainer.


----------



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> I can lead her and hold her, I just can't be dragged around by a horse that ways a whole more than me. It seems I get criticized by everything I say I can do and can't do on here. She's never pulled me before, and all I need is a little more time to actually try to give her the right bath.
> I can't set here and therefore be told I'm doing everything wrong, when I've read tons of books from people who have trained lots of horses. I've trained her with everything she needs to know on the ground, and I can ride her, as well, I just haven't gotten a saddle and saddle-trained her yet. All I need to work on is bathing her, and I will be going smooth from there.
> 
> Not to be rude, but I'm not a horse, I'm a kid, and I need someone to explain to me nicely what to do, and not criticize and tell me I'm doing it terribly and am a bad trainer, which just influence's me to give up, and hurts my feelings.
> ...


horses aren't about feeling nice and being friends, they are large animals that can very easily kill you. i said you need to hold her while you bath her to give her security, that is my advice, your response is i cant hold her she pulls away. what in that sentence would make me think you are capable of leading her? if you can not hold her you need to have someone help you, something i also said, so that it is a safe environment for not only the thousand pound animal but for you.

edit: and the reason you are getting told that you need someone else to do this is because not only are you making a dangerous situation for not only your self and the horse but you are also putting anyone down the line who might handle this horse in danger as well. its not a personal attack on you its a statement that for the safety of every one involved that you need to get help if you didnt you wouldnt be here asking for help. and thats what everyone is telling you, you need to find someone, a trainer or an adult that knows how to properly handle animals, to come and help you with this before it gets even worst


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

HowClever said:


> Okay, I will explain to you nicely what to do...
> 
> Get a qualified trainer.


My family doesn't have the money to afford a trainer. We have money to afford the horse is needs, such as vets, feed, farrier, ect. , but no money to put towards a trainer. I think I'd rather work with her myself anyway.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

You're being criticised because you continue to back pedal every time someone says something to contradict you. 
Telling us that you can't lead her because she drags you around... then when you're told this is NOT respectful behaviour, you say it's only happened once.
Telling us you can't bathe her because she's now terrified of water... then when you are told that this is not good ground manners, you say it's only happened once.

So what is it? Is your mare perfect in every way possible on the ground, never moves into your space, will move away from any pressure you put on her, will stand quietly and not move a muscle while tied, will happily stand to be bathed and will lead like a puppy dog on a long rope and stop the second you stop, turn the second you turn and walk the second you walk, always next to your shoulder and not barging in on your or dragging you anywhere.

OR

Does she have not so great ground manners that need work? Because from what you've said, and I'm going from original posts by you not the ones that you have tried to back pedal in, that you are far from experienced and this horse has pulled the wool over your eyes. You need an experienced trainer before your mare decides its had enough of this kid that is starting to really irritate her, and turns around to have a go at you. 
Don't get yourself injured or killed. Horses are big, strong animals that are not to be messed with.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

Nokeen said:


> horses aren't about feeling nice and being friends, they are large animals that can very easily kill you. i said you need to hold her while you bath her to give her security, that is my advice, your response is i cant hold her she pulls away. what in that sentence would make me think you are capable of leading her? if you can not hold her you need to have someone help you, something i also said, so that it is a safe environment for not only the thousand pound animal but for you.


She's 800 pounds.. And I can lead her, I swear. If you want pictures, I'll gladly give you picture's of me leading her plus riding her. I will give you proof.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> My family doesn't have the money to afford a trainer. We have money to afford the horse is needs, such as vets, feed, farrier, ect. , but no money to put towards a trainer. I think I'd rather work with her myself anyway.


And with that, I am out. Adios.


----------



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> My family doesn't have the money to afford a trainer. We have money to afford the horse is needs, such as vets, feed, farrier, ect. , but no money to put towards a trainer. I think I'd rather work with her myself anyway.


if you cant pay for one then no you dont have the money to properly care for your horse because this is a very big thing that every horse needs if someone isnt around that can do it. and even if you are a good trainer that does not mean you are going to be able to deal with every horse and every situation. you can look into finding someone who will let you work for their services, there are plenty out there


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Deary me, it seems we have another child with ambitions that exceed their capabilities, and no one can tell them anything different.

Good luck kiddo, please don't get yourself killed, I'd feel bad.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

Kayty said:


> You're being criticised because you continue to back pedal every time someone says something to contradict you.
> Telling us that you can't lead her because she drags you around... then when you're told this is NOT respectful behaviour, you say it's only happened once.
> Telling us you can't bathe her because she's now terrified of water... then when you are told that this is not good ground manners, you say it's only happened once.
> 
> ...


Noooooo... UGH. She's never dragged me when I led her, she's dragged me when I was trying to hold and bathe her. She's not perfect, but she knows ground work. I know they are big strong animals, but in the past three years we've had her she's never tried to hurt me. 

All the riders I know are kids, like me, and have trained their horses just like I'm training mine, and they've turned out to be great show horses and riding horses.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry that you are getting a tough audience here. People here tend to care and want to help you, and so are blunt in getting the message across, but I understand that can be hard to hear especially as you say you are a kid. 

mind if I ask how old you are? Either way, it doesn't matter much, you are stuck with what your parents will pay for, unless you can come up with some money yourself - is that possible?




xXWildFlowerXx said:


> I can lead her and hold her, I just can't be dragged around by a horse that ways a whole more than me. It seems I get criticized by everything I say I can do and can't do on here. She's never pulled me before, and all I need is a little more time to actually try to give her the right bath.


If your horse is dragging you around, then the horse does not have respect for you. Your horse might well lead well with you while there is nothing going on, but when they need a leader, you are not showing the horse that you are it. 

Every single one of us has moments of a horse freaking out on a lead rope, we are lying if we say we don't - but the level of that freak out and how well we cope with it differs a lot. 

I'd suggest that you hold your horse on the lead rope, I know your mom does not want this, but you asked for opinions. 

Get it used to hosing the feet, as you move up, take it slowly, and freak out, turn the horse in a circle as it starts to run and go back to the feet. 

Before long the feet are not scary, move onto the legs - and freak out, do the same, move back to the feet and circle the horse teaching the horse it is not getting away from it. Next move onto the body, and expect more of a reaction here, move back to the legs if you get one. 

Keep going, and keep moving back to a comfortable place when you get a bad reaction, but not always the feet, the last place the horse was comfortable with.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

When my horse is scared of something I never tie him up, I hold him cause I would hate for him to get injured while trying to get loose. And as far as Trust, it comes from you being the Alpha horse and making them do what you want. I bathed my horse and he freaked out too but he didnt lose and trust in me. So, work on his bathing skills. and have fun when riding him  And hey, I am 13, did loads of ground work before I really rode my horse and now, he is perfect! Girls, and teens or whatever CAN train horses! When my horse bucked me off all my mom told me was "Cowgirl Up" Lol, I rode him yesterday and jumped him and he didnt buck or rear ONCE! You can do it, dont let anyone tell you otherwise. So you train that mare and have fun!!! I havent been able to trot him in such a long time without him bucking so I started ground work until he perfected it and BAM I rode him yesterday and he was my good'ol dream horse Lol. And oh, I have never taken riding lesson, or had a trainer, I did it all myself. I have hope in you!


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Sorry that you are getting a tough audience here. People here tend to care and want to help you, and so are blunt in getting the message across, but I understand that can be hard to hear especially as you say you are a kid.
> 
> mind if I ask how old you are? Either way, it doesn't matter much, you are stuck with what your parents will pay for, unless you can come up with some money yourself - is that possible?
> 
> ...


Thank you for understanding  I'm probably too young for this Forum, but I'm eleven, I'll be twelve in two weeks, on May 13'th. 
Today I was going to try your opinion, but, its literally pouring today. But hopefully the sun will come out and clear it up so I can take her out to the corral again today.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> When my horse is scared of something I never tie him up, I hold him cause I would hate for him to get injured while trying to get loose. And as far as Trust, it comes from you being the Alpha horse and making them do what you want. I bathed my horse and he freaked out too but he didnt lose and trust in me. So, work on his bathing skills. and have fun when riding him  And hey, I am 13, did loads of ground work before I really rode my horse and now, he is perfect! Girls, and teens or whatever CAN train horses! When my horse bucked me off all my mom told me was "Cowgirl Up" Lol, I rode him yesterday and jumped him and he didnt buck or rear ONCE! You can do it, dont let anyone tell you otherwise. So you train that mare and have fun!!! I havent been able to trot him in such a long time without him bucking so I started ground work until he perfected it and BAM I rode him yesterday and he was my good'ol dream horse Lol.


I am the Alpha horse with my horse  In a book it says if your horse comes to you and obeys commands, they respect you as the Alpha horse. The only command she won't obey is staying for a bath, but I'm not going to give up trying to work on that skill that we need to learn. 
I've ridden my neighbors QH filly who loves to buck, and I've fell on my butt in the dirt PLENTY of times! Lol! I don't stay scared for long, though, I always climb back in the saddle  Tomorrow I might ask if I can borrow a saddle to saddle-train Flower.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Sits here shaking head.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Do your horse a favor and hire a trainer. If you can't bathe a horse you SHOULD NOT be trying to train one.


I have to agree, for the OP's safety if for no other reason.




xXWildFlowerXx said:


> That was rude.. I can bathe her, today she just threw a fit about it because she hasn't been bathed since last summer due to the cold weather.


You do realize that a very good percentage of us have the same no bathing cycle and our horses still manage to get bathed in the spring with us not making an excuse for them.





Dressage10135 said:


> That's your problem right there. Forget "comforting", you need your horse to respect you as a leader and should be willing to stand still wherever you want/need her to.


Yes!

I know your book says that she must respect you because you can lead her, etc. And it is probably right, to a point. And only to that point. It is obvious that when put in a stressful situation your mare feels that flight is the best option. 

The thing that scared me the most about your post is that you are not even able to bathe her the correct way because you say your mother will not allow you in the pen with her while you are doing it. (And I am not sure this is your mother being overly protective as much as your mother realizing you are over faced here.)

Please, find someone more experienced than you, to help you through this situation. Even if it is an older teen. There is no easy way to fix this situation through a fence by yourself. If you continue and the mare breaks free again you are only making things worse for yourself in the long run.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I have to agree, for the OP's safety if for no other reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, my mother won't allow me in the pen when I'm bathing her.. Come over to my house and stay for a day, you'll see. But tomorrow, once the rain clears up, I will try again standing inside the pen and holding her this time. It was stupid of me to stand outside, and I realized that.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

No one here is suggesting you go against your mother's wishes. I am sure she is just trying to keep you safe.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, is the horse in question the super skinny mare in you barn on here?

ETA the same one you can't load in a trailer?


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I know your book says that she must respect you because you can lead her, etc. And it is probably right, to a point. And only to that point. It is obvious that when put in a stressful situation your mare feels that flight is the best option.
> 
> The thing that scared me the most about your post is that you are not even able to bathe her the correct way because you say your mother will not allow you in the pen with her while you are doing it. (And I am not sure this is your mother being overly protective as much as your mother realizing you are over faced here.)
> 
> Please, find someone more experienced than you, to help you through this situation. Even if it is an older teen. There is no easy way to fix this situation through a fence by yourself. If you continue and the mare breaks free again you are only making things worse for yourself in the long run.


Well said and agreed, Always. 

OP, you definitely need someone more experienced to help you deal with your mare. It can be another teen with more experience, a trusted horsey neighbor, etc. "Official" trainers can be expensive, I know, and in some situations you can get by with non-pro experienced help. Trading work for training can work, too, depending on what a professional is willing to do. Everyone can be overhorsed, even pros with decades of experience, and there's no shame in that. It takes strength to admit when you are, and seek help before things go south. 

In terms of Alphas and respect, the true test is what the horse does when the rubber meets the road - look to you for guidance, or head for the hills? Completely disrespectful horses will follow people around if they think that there's something in it for them (Read: food). 

Honestly, OP, it's time to look into getting some more experienced eyes and hands in the corral with the mare, for the sake of safety. Yours, hers, and the safety of anyone who needs to bathe/ride/handle her down the road. If simply giving her a bath is this kind of a challenge, introducing a saddle safely and correctly isn't going to be any easier for you. 

If you do nothing else, *please* read the Sticky threads at the top of the Training Forum by Cherie and JustDressageIt. 

Best wishes.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

I am going to stay out of the to get a trainer or not thought and help you with an idea. Most horses are more afraid of the hose than the water. Just as we desensitize a horse slowly with other things we can do the same here. Try just using a bucket and a sponge. One thing at a time. Maybe that will even get your mom to be more cooperative with you being in the corral. The strange feeling on their skin takes some getting used to. 

I know hard it is to not be able to afford a trainer. I ended up saving some money up to have someone help me a few times a week. Maybe someone or a friend could some out and give you some help. It really helps the confidence, and horses can really tell when you are confident.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Just out of curiosity, is the horse in question the super skinny mare in you barn on here?
> 
> ETA the same one you can't load in a trailer?


What? No, she's not the super skinny mare on here... She's well-fed and fit. If she looks starved in her hind quarters, she's supposed to be that way, because she's part Saddlebred.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

You shouldn't be able to see a horses hind quarters. I think you should get her more groceries and you need to get a trainer or someone older to help you.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> What? No, she's not the super skinny mare on here... She's well-fed and fit. If she looks starved in her hind quarters, she's supposed to be that way, because she's part Saddlebred.


Sorry - the only excuse for looking starved is if Janice Dickinson is your agent.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

mls said:


> Sorry - the only excuse for looking starved is if Janice Dickinson is your agent.


:rofl:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

This is your horse correct? 









That horse looks to be really skinny from that picture. I am betting that a side shot would show an extremely thin horse.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She has a sweet face. 

She does look underweight in that photo.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

OP, can we see a picture of her from the side.


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

I gotta say if i was the OP i would be gettin a bit down from all the other messages saying they are over horsed and not experienced enough ect. I am currently backing a horse who would probs do the same thing when faced with a hose simply because she has never seen one before in her life! 
Al has pratically perfect manners, but is unsure about how to handle herself is a real "scary" situation because she hasn't been faced with them much. I takes a lot for any horse to ignore his/her instincts and put their life in your hands, especially when they are young. 
If it were me, I would do some simple desensitisation (sp?) sessions with her- plastic bags, rattly chains whatever. then do exectly the same with a bit of hose pipe (like 5ft long). Next session, walk over a stream from a hose, then through a slightly raised trickle so it goes over the horses hooves and gradually work up. Have a an extra hand to operate the hose while you lead the horse. Don't push the horse too far, just enough to get somewere each session
It'll take time after having a negative experience the first time, so don't expect miricals. Take it slower than nessacery if unsure.
Oh and horses don't lose turst with the click of the fingers. You did the right thing by just grooming ur horse and calming her down and she will hopefully act the same as before. Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> This is your horse correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one was when we first got her. Tomorrow I'm going to add more picture's. Now, she looks fat and more healthy. The owner's before us abused them badly and starved them, just giving them feed and no hay at all. The first one, Gunner, nearly died of colic. Thats why in that picture, she looks so bad. I can post more pictures tomorrow and she will look healthier, fitter, and fatter.


----------



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

x Bustie and Alli x said:


> I gotta say if i was the OP i would be gettin a bit down from all the other messages saying they are over horsed and not experienced enough ect. I am currently backing a horse who would probs do the same thing when faced with a hose simply because she has never seen one before in her life!
> Al has pratically perfect manners, but is unsure about how to handle herself is a real "scary" situation because she hasn't been faced with them much. I takes a lot for any horse to ignore his/her instincts and put their life in your hands, especially when they are young.
> If it were me, I would do some simple desensitisation (sp?) sessions with her- plastic bags, rattly chains whatever. then do exectly the same with a bit of hose pipe (like 5ft long). Next session, walk over a stream from a hose, then through a slightly raised trickle so it goes over the horses hooves and gradually work up. Have a an extra hand to operate the hose while you lead the horse. Don't push the horse too far, just enough to get somewere each session
> It'll take time after having a negative experience the first time, so don't expect miricals. Take it slower than nessacery if unsure.
> Oh and horses don't lose turst with the click of the fingers. You did the right thing by just grooming ur horse and calming her down and she will hopefully act the same as before. Got my fingers crossed for you!


it didnt start out with saying she was over horsed it started it with good advice which she then said she couldn't do for various reasons which then led to people saying that she is over horsed and that she needs help. 

as far as actual advice, having the horse walk over the stream of the hose is also a good suggestion. do you have any horses that you can easily bathe without them having a fit about it? if so try tying her and have her watch you bathe the other horse so she can see that its not such a bad thing, brush her out, then walk her around a little, work on desensitizing with the hose and other objects and try to get the hose near her calmly with out the water on, rub her with it and see how she reacts. but again someone needs to be holding the line, you or a friend or a family member, because tying her is going to get you no where because this is very scary to the horse. i personally never ever bathe a horse tied, trained or not, because its much simpler and less stressful on the horse i believe.

i also would like to say sorry for being blunt in my messages but often times it is better to get to the point and not beat around the bush till someone gets hurt


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry, didn't read all the posts, but you are looking at clearly a training issue here. You say in another thread that your horse is terrified of trailers and now she's terrified of water too. She's chumping you out big time. I say that as someone who just found out I was being chumped by my own horse as well. Next she'll be terrified of walking on a lead rope of going on a trail alone. It's all symptoms of holes in training. I just became a better horse person yesterday by acknowledging that. I was fortunate that my horse had been properly trained before I got him and let it lapse a bit, so he responded quickly to a training "tune up". Your road might be a little longer, but please take it before anything gets dangerous for you.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

.. I found out some information the owners didn't tell us when we first got them... My mom called them today and asked them if she had been ridden and trained before, and the man said yes.. Trained and ridden. And here I am thinking she needs to be trained to be ridden.. I feel so embarrassed now  Now theres only two things I need to do 

1( Bathe her, as your all telling me the correct ways. Stand in the pen, holding her and work from her legs up.

2) And loading her, which won't be too hard, because I practiced with her today in the rain, and she was all the way up the ramp, because I had her breakfast in there, and then let her set with it before hooking the trailer chain that holds them on onto her and setting there while she finished. She got spooked about the rain a bit though at first, then settled down. I had both doors open, to let in more light. I stayed there for nearly the whole day :? Hopefully I have the trailer issue worked out, and just need to work out the bath issue.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry wildflower to pull you up here again, I probably do seem like a 'big meanie' (I have an 11 year old sister - yes, there is a BIG age gap! - and know how she responds to criticism so can understand that you're in the same age bracket as her), but I don't want you or your horse getting hurt.

You say you hooked the trailer chain that holds horses onto the trainer - are you meaning the chain or bar that goes behind her backside, or a chain in the front that clips onto her halter?
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't tell me that you mean you clipped the chain onto her halter with no chain or bar behind her. This is just so dangerous. When I was a kid in my pony club days, a friend of mine had a horse that was very difficult to load, as he'd had bad experiences travelling. My dad trained the horse to self load for them, and he was going really well. Until they decided it would be a good idea to load him, and chain his head in before doing up the back of the float. The horse pulled back, panicked, fell over and almost broke his neck because he could not get off the chain. 
ALWAYS do the back of the float up before tying the head in, unless you want a dead horse.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

The chain at the back.. Don't worrry.. I'll get her used to it before I do anything stupid like putting a chain on her. I almost had a dead horse when my colt tripped himself once and almost broke his neck.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Phew, ok sorry, I just had to jump in there and make sure. After seeing my friend's horse almost die being stuck on a chain with its neck bent over the chest bar and full body weight pulling down on it's halter... I'm a bit of a Nazi when it comes to trailering horses!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Make sure you don't have the bum chain done up for long without the ramp up either. Have seen a horse go under it, skinning along it's back, as well as another horse pulling the side off our old float because a tried to get off with only the bum chain done up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Make sure you don't have the bum chain done up for long without the ramp up either. Have seen a horse go under it, skinning along it's back, as well as another horse pulling the side off our old float because a tried to get off with only the bum chain done up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep seen that happen to. I don't like chains at all - bars are ok but they can still flip over it if they push hard enough... Best bet is a full padded breech gate. Offers a lot of support and when you take the ramp down after a trip, the horse can't push back against it and get out.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

My trailer has one of those bars that go across the back instead of a chain. Tomorrow I'll get pictures of it. Phew.. Tomorrow I'll feel like a photographer, getting pictures of my horse plus the trailer.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

I also have one question, sorry I forgot to squeeze it in with my last post, but, do you think a Tennessee Walking Horse would do better in English Riding or do better in Western Riding?


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not to fuel the fire but on your horses profile it says she is 17H. If she is 17H, she should NOT be 800lbs. Just pointing out.

I think your heart is in the right place but you need to buck up with your skills and be leader. It's scary and terrifying but if you can't, you'll never have that respect. 
If she is truly scared then YES she will probably freak but if you remain calm and firm, she should take it easy. Repetition is your best friend. 
I personally would start by having her walk over, around, by the hose until she completely disregards it. Then hold her and start to move the hose. Don't let it touch her, just move it around. Finally, start touching her with it. Hold it to her until she chills out, keep that pressure on until she calms down (stops moving her feet). When she stops and holds still for two seconds, take it away and praise her, LOTS of praise! When she is comfortable with the hose ALL over her body, start with the hose turned on very low. Start at her feet and basically repeat the previous process until she's all good. 
Now, as you are doing all of this, keep in mind she's gonna get scared. She's gonna try and run, buck, and get away. Do not let her! If she does, go back up to her with a "no big deal" attitude and start again. If she starts to go backwards in training, go back to the previous step until she's confident. Keep your sessions short, 15-20 minutes tops. I would suggest doing it once in the morning and once in the afternoon/evening. Repetition and continuous exposure will help you tremendously.

Good luck.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> Thank you for understanding  I'm probably too young for this Forum, but I'm eleven, I'll be twelve in two weeks, on May 13'th.
> Today I was going to try your opinion, but, its literally pouring today. But hopefully the sun will come out and clear it up so I can take her out to the corral again today.


No problem, and happy birthday for in a weeks time! 

Can you find someone who can help you with your horse? I am 35 and still work with a trainer, I imagine I will for most of my life, there is no shame in it. 

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> I also have one question, sorry I forgot to squeeze it in with my last post, but, do you think a Tennessee Walking Horse would do better in English Riding or do better in Western Riding?


Actually there are special events for Walking Horses only. I have a friend who owns 3 or 4 and she shows them all the time.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

TWHs are very versatile and go equally well in either. As for your trailer, having a bar instead of a chain for their butt is very common so don't worry about a picture.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I worry over my own kids, grandkids and great-grand kids. I worry for you being only 11 okay, nearly 12 and undertaking handling/training an apparently green-broke horse at least in the bathing issue with no experienced help. If that Paint horse is yours it needs lots and lots of groceries.

I taught my own daughter and Granddaughter to ground train, groom, braid and trail ride when they were very young. If only you could find someone, anyone to help you with your horse.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

I understand not being able to afford a trainer and having an overprotective mother,but an 11-12 yr old should have some one to help them with a horse like this...like others said even if it is another teenager(with horse experience). just because one thing worked with one horses doesn't mean it'll work with another.especially if it had been abused. On the bathing thing. go slow....will she walk thru puddles? if not that is a good place to start. and if you're going to tackle a bath,start feet 1st. you're going to have to desentize her to water and teach her that it's not going to hurt her. please make sure someone is with you when you work with your horse. I know you said she's never hurt you,but accidents do happen, and she may not mean too,but it's always a possibly.
another thought: If youre really interested in training horses, why not find a summer job at a stable somewhere. the trainer there might even help you with your mare in exchange for you working.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Some of you are saying that she is too young but come on! My horse is way way green broke and when I rode him he bucked worse than a bucking bronko, and ALL his tack fit. I worked him on the ground for about a month and have rode him since and not ONE buck has escaped him nor a rear! He has changed just like that. And hey, I am only a few years older. I didnt and still dont have money for a trainer so I know the position she is in... She CAN do it! I am a teenager and heck, my horse is still far from perfect but he is not the same horse as when I first got him!


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> Some of you are saying that she is too young but come on! My horse is way way green broke and when I rode him he bucked worse than a bucking bronko, and ALL his tack fit. I worked him on the ground for about a month and have rode him since and not ONE buck has escaped him nor a rear! He has changed just like that. And hey, I am only a few years older. I didnt and still dont have money for a trainer so I know the position she is in... She CAN do it! I am a teenager and heck, my horse is still far from perfect but he is not the same horse as when I first got him!


Thanks, Gallop


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

LikeIke17 said:


> Not to fuel the fire but on your horses profile it says she is 17H. If she is 17H, she should NOT be 800lbs. Just pointing out.
> 
> I think your heart is in the right place but you need to buck up with your skills and be leader. It's scary and terrifying but if you can't, you'll never have that respect.
> If she is truly scared then YES she will probably freak but if you remain calm and firm, she should take it easy. Repetition is your best friend.
> ...


I'm not exactly big with the hands thing. She may be taller, and she may weigh less. I'll have to weigh her, and figure out how tall she is tomorrow. I will also try this tomorrow after school and before school.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

17hh is VERY tall for an 11year old kid to train
I'd say she's a lot smaller than that.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

The horses height makes NO difference to training. It can be a brat of a mini or a brat of a 17h horse. No difference, either could kick her in the head and cause significant damage. 

Obviously a larger heavier horse would do worse damage, but a dog could kill you if it chose to. A mini certainly could too. 

Wildflower, how are you going on?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Kayty said:


> 17hh is VERY tall for an 11year old kid to train
> I'd say she's a lot smaller than that.


I don't think horse is 17hh. :wink:


As for groceries and everything, the OP stated pics were when they just got a horse. She has her for while and very likely horse looks different. So I wouldn't jump in to criticize the weight until the most current pics are posted...


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I don't think horse is 17hh. :wink:
> 
> 
> As for groceries and everything, the OP stated pics were when they just got a horse. She has her for while and very likely horse looks different. So I wouldn't jump in to criticize the weight until the most current pics are posted...


I think she's only 15 or 16 hands  I'm going to upload pictures tonight of her. She isn't skinny and she isn't fat, she's in between, but the vet says she's in good condition and has enough fat on her.  We're getting her shots next week.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

AlexS said:


> The horses height makes NO difference to training. It can be a brat of a mini or a brat of a 17h horse. No difference, either could kick her in the head and cause significant damage.
> 
> Obviously a larger heavier horse would do worse damage, but a dog could kill you if it chose to. A mini certainly could too.
> 
> Wildflower, how are you going on?


I agree with the horse height :shock: I'm going on great! I've been practicing with Flower to get on and off the trailer, and she's been doing great! Especially backing out. She's calm when we do that, she used to bolt when I tried. And riding her is working out well, too  Although she gets stubborn at times. This weekend I'm taking her out of the corral, because my dads going to cut grass tomorrow.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> No, I had her tied. The tie broke, because my cousin who was helping, didn't tie it right. I'll remember not to cuddle and pat her again if she gets mad about a bath. This time I'll try to be in the corral instead of outside, as I was doing a stupid thing standing outside.


The getting used to water I have seen does not have the horse tied. Breaking free is not a good thing and you want her to be able not to feel trapped. So keep at it and start near her on the ground iof she moved away let her and follow with the water as she goes around you and when she accepts that then start on feet and work your way up when she is accepting and ready


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I don't think horse is 17hh. :wink:
> 
> 
> As for groceries and everything, the OP stated pics were when they just got a horse. She has her for while and very likely horse looks different. So I wouldn't jump in to criticize the weight until the most current pics are posted...


Hence I said I would bet it is smaller :wink:


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

My Riding Blog I made a Riding Blog so I can post my progress and things. Plus I posted pictures on there! Does she still look thin?


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

And before anyone asks, no, this is not the pen we keep her in. This is just a small corral I put together, and the slide in the middle is how I mount her, until I get a saddle. Tomorrow I'm putting up a video of me riding her bareback, and I'm going to ask you guys if I would do better riding english or western. I'm thinking english because I tend to have my back straight, eyes forward, and keeping my horses' head up. I read somewhere that english is like riding bareback, and I've gotten really good at riding bareback.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

she's still too thin for my liking.....


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree to me she still looks too thin


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Flower, she still needs more weight on. I do understand it's not a one-day process, so definitely you should keep putting calories in. May I ask what you feed to her (may be you mentioned before, but I missed it)? Also I see you are in MD. I'm not sure where, but I know some stores around you can get a good feed to put more weight (as well as tack stores etc.). If you are interested, please feel free to PM me and I'll be happy to share the info.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am with the others. She is very much underweight still. Also, along with what you are feeding, when was the last time she was wormed and what with. Her coat gives that wormy look to me. :-(


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> I am with the others. She is very much underweight still. Also, along with what you are feeding, when was the last time she was wormed and what with. Her coat gives that wormy look to me. :-(


Her coats like that because she needs a bath. She's got wormed last year.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

she really does look wormy and that could also explain the lack of weight gain. Last year when? what is she getting food wise? 

I wouldn't be riding her at all until you can get her up to a nice decent weight.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Flower, she still needs more weight on. I do understand it's not a one-day process, so definitely you should keep putting calories in. May I ask what you feed to her (may be you mentioned before, but I missed it)? Also I see you are in MD. I'm not sure where, but I know some stores around you can get a good feed to put more weight (as well as tack stores etc.). If you are interested, please feel free to PM me and I'll be happy to share the info.


She may never put on weight, because she had colic once :/ I feed her five squares of alfalfa two times a day, and two cups of Medicated grain in the morning. She gets lots of excercise, and seems happy, though. It wouldn't really help with the places for feed and tack, because my parents always get the cheap stuff *Sigh*


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

beauforever23 said:


> she really does look wormy and that could also explain the lack of weight gain. Last year when? what is she getting food wise?
> 
> I wouldn't be riding her at all until you can get her up to a nice decent weight.


She's six hundred and eighty pounds now. Last year in July. We got her tested for tapeworms and worms last year in June, but the test came up clear.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

because, she coliced isn't going to stop her from gaining weight. Is it possible you can give her unlimited hay? Is she out on grass at all? 

She shouldn't be worked at all right now.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*sigh* Wild Flower, you really, really need to be feeding her more. She _is_ skinny. Just because she coliced in the past does _not_ give you an excuse for her to be skinny _now._


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> She's six hundred and eighty pounds now. Last year in July. We got her tested for tapeworms and worms last year in June, but the test came up clear.


680 pnds? :shock: how tall is she? 
June is a while from now. I would get a fecal count done and worm her.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

beauforever23 said:


> because, she coliced isn't going to stop her from gaining weight. Is it possible you can give her unlimited hay? Is she out on grass at all?
> 
> She shouldn't be worked at all right now.


No, she isn't out on grass. The rain completely ruined the pasture. But I let her graze often outside the pasture. I'll give her more hay than I am now. She looks a bit fatter in real life, though. With pictures its like you can see every bone in her body :shock:


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

beauforever23 said:


> 680 pnds? :shock: how tall is she?
> June is a while from now. I would get a fecal count done and worm her.


We're getting her shots, worming, and fecal count done next week... She's 15 Hands High.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> No, she isn't out on grass. The rain completely ruined the pasture. But I let her graze often outside the pasture. I'll give her more hay than I am now. She looks a bit fatter in real life, though. With pictures its like you can see every bone in her body :shock:


Just FYI, pictures do _not_ take weight off a horse. If you can see it in the pictures, it is there in person.

How much hay by _weight_ are you feeding her? Feed should always be weighed and not given by size of the flake as two flakes of hay can weigh vastly different amounts.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Flower, colics usually has nothing to do with ability to put weight on. Proper nutrition and good free choice hay do wonder :wink: . Also you can NOT test for tapeworms (and some other worms I can't think of name at the moment), so it is recommended to worm at least once/year against tapeworms. I do it usually in summer. This horse shouldn't get any exercise, much less "good" till it'll have more weight on. My horse (14'3) weights 1000 lbs, 700 lbs is very little for 15-16 hh horse... 

I DO understand you are still a kid and your parents are who take care of expenses and the horse. But what you CAN do is try to educate them about the proper care.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

10 Pounds, I think.


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

I am not going to fight. I will just put my two cents worth. 
*Bathing*:
Try tying her in a barn and spraying her (gently!!) with a spray bottle. I am getting my mare used to water with this method. I have a misting bottle, that used to hold coat shine. If she shies away, stop, let her smell it and spray it in front of her, around her etc, do not let the water touch her. Then, try spraying way above her, letting the water fall down like rain, and try misting her nose, and rubbing her with the bottle. After that, try standing back a ways, and spraying her shoulders and back. Let her calm down, talk soothingly to her, pet her, etc. Then, gradually get closer and do this every day for a couple of weeks. This takes patience, nothing will happen over night. 
*Horse:*
She doesn't look that underweight. Try a tube, paste wormer. It looks like she needs muscling on the hind quarters. Try walking her up and down hills on the lead rope. Maybe increase the amount of feed you give her a little bit._ *Brush her! *_Brushing is a great way to increase trust, and it will make her shine, and get rid of that yucky looking coat. 
*Training*: 
Start with little things first. Leading:
Start leading her through barrels, patterns, stopping, trotting, backing up, etc. 
Leading will teach her some respect for you.

As for what the others say. I think if you can handle her, go for it. I am breaking my second horse at 14, (third if you count my pony at 7). My first was a small pony that I worked with when I was seven, the second, I was twelve. He was a 16 hand quarter horse gelding. Third is an aggressive TB mare. PM me if you want to talk, or want more info =)


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

I don't understand though... People around here, yes, Horseman, have said she looks fine. I don't get it :/ I'll start feeding her more every day. About twenty pounds and five pounds of grain until she weighs 1,000 Lbs, like Vals horse, and then get back to my riding routines. From now until then I'll just work on the trailer routine.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Flower, colics usually has nothing to do with ability to put weight on. Proper nutrition and good free choice hay do wonder :wink: . Also you can NOT test for tapeworms (and some other worms I can't think of name at the moment), so it is recommended to worm at least once/year against tapeworms. I do it usually in summer. This horse shouldn't get any exercise, much less "good" till it'll have more weight on. My horse (14'3) weights 1000 lbs, 700 lbs is very little for 15-16 hh horse...
> 
> I DO understand you are still a kid and your parents are who take care of expenses and the horse. But what you CAN do is try to educate them about the proper care.


Educating my parents is the hardest thing to do. Their only worried about money, not horses. Sometimes I think its better if we just sell her *Sighs*


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Wild Flower, you are going to learn that there are "horsemen" out there that don't know a their butts from a hole in the ground (to put it nicely).

I am guessing there is a good 2 inches of fur on her correct?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Not jumping on her but, I'm saying this horse _needs_ more weight and she shouldn't be ridden. I feel for her because, I was going through the same thing before. Rumages through pictures.... 








this is what my horse used to look like.... there are a lot of people on HF that want to help  I'm not trying to jump down your throat.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Wild Flower, you are going to learn that there are "horsemen" out there that don't know a their butts from a hole in the ground (to put it nicely).
> 
> I am guessing there is a good 2 inches of fur on her correct?


Yes. But tomorrow I'm going to bathe her, which may take off some inches.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> I don't understand though... People around here, yes, Horseman, have said she looks fine. I don't get it :/ I'll start feeding her more every day. About twenty pounds and five pounds of grain until she weighs 1,000 Lbs, like Vals horse, and then get back to my riding routines. From now until then I'll just work on the trailer routine.


Flower, I'm sure you love her. And yes all of us started somewhere. :wink: There is no shame to ask questions and no shame to not know something (especially at 11 yo). That's how you learn things - asking and educating yourself.

On those pics she looks like her back is sticking under the angle (heck, I'm always so bad at describing what I see  ). Which also may be just bad pics/angle. But then you say she weights just 700 lbs and that doesn't sound quite right. That's why all of us were saying she needs more groceries. Now I want to add that it's hard to judge something off the Internet. Again personally I'd look into free choice hay (which is usually cheaper than alfalfa). Is she the only horse on property? If so, round bale probably wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

beauforever23 said:


> Not jumping on her but, I'm saying this horse _needs_ more weight and she shouldn't be ridden. I feel for her because, I was going through the same thing before. Rumages through pictures....
> 
> View attachment 63128
> 
> this is what my horse used to look like.... there are a lot of people on HF that want to help  I'm not trying to jump down your throat.


Thanks  But Flower doesn't look that thin. She has a bit of fat on her.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

And just a reminder to everyone... _*Please, remember the Forum Etiquette Policy! *_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Wild Flower, her hips should not stick out that far. If she had fat on her you wouldn't be able to see her hip bones.

Where exactly are you seeing "fat" on her? 

Can you get straight on side, front and back pictures of her?


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Flower, I'm sure you love her. And yes all of us started somewhere. :wink: There is no shame to ask questions and no shame to not know something (especially at 11 yo). That's how you learn things - asking and educating yourself.
> 
> On those pics she looks like her back is sticking under the angle (heck, I'm always so bad at describing what I see  ). Which also may be just bad pics/angle. But then you say she weights just 700 lbs and that doesn't sound quite right. That's why all of us were saying she needs more groceries. Now I want to add that it's hard to judge something off the Internet. Again personally I'd look into free choice hay (which is usually cheaper than alfalfa). Is she the only horse on property? If so, round bale probably wouldn't be a good idea.


Yep, only horse since her brother past away. But next year were looking into getting another one, after I get a little more experienced with all this. But for some reason she's always been like this, ever since we got her at the other Horse Farm. She only put on a few more pounds, and at first we fed her out the ying yang.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Exactly, what kitten_val said we do not see Flower in person, all we have is the internet. Free choice hay or maybe even a round bale would be ideal for her. Right now she should be getting as much hay as she wants. 

everyone starts somewhere


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

Sure.. I would, but I feel like I'm being criticized. I can't help she won't gain much weight. I'll see what happens in a few weeks.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Wild Flower, her hips should not stick out that far. If she had fat on her you wouldn't be able to see her hip bones.
> 
> Where exactly are you seeing "fat" on her?
> 
> Can you get straight on side, front and back pictures of her?


In her front. Her chest jiggles when she walks.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I certainly know I am not critizing you  just trying to help you out. 
Is it possible you can get her a mineral block?

By the way. I am all ears so you can feel free to PM me if you like


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

.IMO (really not tryng to be rude) she is a tad underweight. If you can look at her and see her ribs she is underweight. You should be able to run your fingers over them and slightly feel them,but they should not be seen. as for ,the "fat" jiggling what you are seeing is probably not fat,but muscle that is in need of conditioning. I've been around a few gated horses and seen that this the normally the case. As for the worming, she should be wormed every 3 to 4 months rotating wormers. i like to use equimax in the spring and fall. and just a plain wormer with ivermectin in it during the summer and winter. this will help her keep weight too. something that works great to is a weight builder supplement. you can get it at many agriculture stores. also lots of hay or grass. so long as you increase the amount slowly you shouldn't have to worry about colic.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Wildflower, you horse needs about 100 pounds or so. Feedng more hay isn't enough, she needs a good feed that contains a lot of quality fat or alt least add beet pulp to her diet.

The fact that other people in your area think she looks good is pretty scary and would lead me to avoid their opinion. As for the "fat" in her chest as she walks, that is not fat nor is it where you want to look. Here is a chart to guide you: http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/weight.html


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

that is an awsome page! thanks for putting it up. i'm going to save it to my favorites. oh and i think i'm gonna brag a little.... I know Dr. Henneke he was one of my teachers in college. A very awsome guy I learned a lot from him!:clap:


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Flower, So far I have been 100% on your side and I still am, but she is a little skinny, and Lol what ever you are using to weigh her MUST be wrong cause my horse when we first got him was skinny but he weighed more than that and he is 14.2 hh! As for the putting on weight, it can be more difficult in the winter and she looks like she needs at least a 100 pounds on her. Here is my horse, from the first day we got him till about two months later http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.co...e93616-i-made-collage-his-pictures-day-we.htm Ya he was super skinny! The horse needs some muscle on her butt as it is way way small, and my horse is the same way, he has a small butt which I am trying to build up. Every horse should have a rounded butt, not with any hips sticking out. And you shouldnt be able to see ribs. And I agree, you said something like she looks fatter in person and my horse does too. The horsie needs a good rub down with a curry comb, she has a lot of hair xD My horse also grows some massive winter coats. When we first got my horse, we had him on 20 pounds of feed per day, mostly alfalfa with some oats and pellets. And if she isnt gaining weight then she needs to be wormed. On her back, you should be able to see her back bone protruding, it should be level with the rest of her back. Her butt... Ahh it really throws me, its TINY! Lol, she needs some weight put on her and some lunging done to build up some bulk. She will be beautiful when she loses that winter coat, man, its LONG. Spend some time aside from riding and training and just comb her down! With a shedding blade or a curry it should come out in blobs. I am not trying to be rude at all! Just giving some ideas maybe. Work on her butt and most of all, put some weight on her! She needs some. And, get the hair off her! And oh, make sure you are keeping her feet checked regularly for any fungi, as it looks like she is in a muddy home, my horse is too, do to loads of rain and stuff. So just keep em clean and dry. And remember Flower, I am NOT trying to be rude! Just giving ideas.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

Yes, she's in a really muddy pasture, which were trying to get grass growing in. For some reason it refuses to grow! Today I was dragged to the Saddlery Store to lay away a western saddle for when she's built up. I think she needs to be wormed.. Last time, she was this skinny, and when we wormed her, she was all fat again! I think I just thought of the resource of the problem -_-


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The grass won't grow because of your horse turning it over by being in it. I wouldn't buy a saddle until your horse has put on weight and you will know what size she needs - just put the money aside for now.


----------



## Missdv (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree with the skinny part, I have 2 mares 14.1 & 14.2 and they weigh in at 960 & 965, I put 100 on each when I got them. 

As far as the water hose, my 7 yr old was a rescue (rescue told me she was 4 but vet said 7), she about flipped over backwards when I turned on hose first time just to fill her water tub. I can now wash her without much problem, except face, both girls hate it. All I did was put her on one of those tie rings that allow her to back and feel like she isn't tied. I also use one of those long stemmed garden sprayers that I can control the flow and turn on and off. I still hold the end of the lead so she feels like I'm there for her. I started at her feet and sprayed gently until she calmed and stood, then turned it off. I slowly did this as I worked my way up, it took 2 hours, and did it a week straight and I can wash her now. When I start bcak after months of no washing, I do this slowly without turning off for the first time, just remember if you're calm she will be. Also turn on the hose, lay it down and let her check it out. My girl couldn't help but check it out, now she'll drink out of it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

In the politest way possible, yes, I'm sorry it IS your responsibility if she won't gain weight. It is your responsibility as a horse owner to do whatever you can to resolve the issue, be it calling a vet or purchasing proper food for her. If you cannot afford to do so, then no, you should not own a horse and you should examine selling her to someone who can.

I understand you're young, but horse responsibility does not vary because of your age. You either can or you can't. When my Paint filly dropped over 100 pounds last year after moving barns, I rallied HARD to put that weight back on. She wasn't overly thin, but her ribs showed and I was concerned why she wouldn't gain weight. I had a vet look her over, spent an extra $50 a month so she could have a box stall plus another $150 a month in extra food for her. It took a couple months, but she's finally back up to 1,050 pounds from 938 pounds.

Yeah it sucked, and yeah that money would have been nicer elsewhere but that is part of horse ownership. You don't make excuses when your horse is skinny, you do whatever you can to find out what the problem is and fix it.

And I understand being young, I've been paying for my own horses since I was 14 years old. I've worked my fingers to the bone to afford to take proper care of them, to have the vet out when necessary, to ensure they were always in the best health. If your parents refuse to see what is best for your horse, then it may be wise to examine selling her to someone who can. Is it fair that your horse suffers?

I'm not trying to criticize you, but criticism IS a big part of life and people tend to get critical when it comes to animals who can't speak for themselves. I know you love your horse, nobody is saying you don't, just make sure you're truly doing what is best for HER.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Very, very good post MM.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> Yes, she's in a really muddy pasture, which were trying to get grass growing in. For some reason it refuses to grow! Today I was dragged to the Saddlery Store to lay away a western saddle for when she's built up. I think she needs to be wormed.. Last time, she was this skinny, and when we wormed her, she was all fat again! I think I just thought of the resource of the problem -_-


Ya, our horses were in a muddy pasture so, I got out their and raked and picked up rocks and cleaned and then finally, planted grass. I planted grass in only half of the pasture and blocked it off so they couldnt get in their. The horses kept trying to escape into the grass filled pasture but I wouldnt let them xD So now, the pasture is full of lush green grass and I let them back into it. So you have to plant your half of your pasture full of grass and block it off so the horses wont tear it up, cause they will! The do the other half of the pasture the same way. Also, when I first got my horse I fed him 20 pounds and broke it up to 6 feeding a day, (Oh I forgot, if you go to school then you cant do this... nvm) (I Homeschool so I have more time) But anyway, you need to be feeding her 20 pounds of Timothy Hay and Alfalfa everyday! She needs to be wormed if she isnt gaining weight. Ahh, you wont regret Western, its fun


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a daughter exactly a year younger than you Flower. I'm a little concerned about you working with your horse all on your own. Have you got any friends or family that are experience with horses that can help you out? Do you have supervision when you work with her?
I know that at your age you need to rely on your parents. Almost 12 is too young to do much more than mow lawns for money. If you can't get your parents to pay for better feed, one option would be to add vegetable oil to your mare's grain. Start off with about 1/4 cup. Your mom likely has some in the kitchen. I'm a Canadian, so I always have canola oil on hand, but corn or other oil works too. 
I wish you luck and have fun on your birthday on Friday. You could have so much fun with a Friday the 13th theme.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

ummm im not sure whether i will get some bad coments from this but i have one question... on your horse page it says your horse is (or atleast was at the time) 5 years old... and acquired 4 years ago making her 1 year old... she to me doesnt look one year old in the photo you claim to be from when you bought her from her "abusive" past owners. im not having a go i just want to know if im being really stupid and reading wrong... :/


----------



## Kinglouismummy (May 8, 2011)

Take your time, stay calm, dont yell. a good short feed in a bucket with few treats in it should help distract her. you have to do it if she likes it or not but take your time. course she'll trust you again - you feed her! horses can be pretty fickle. you'll do fine just be confident and assertive. let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You say the vet is coming out next week to do shots and such in one of your posts.

Make yourself a nice list of questions to go over with the vet. One of those questions should be 'how can I put some weight on my horse?'. Included in your list have written out exactly what you feed her every day.


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

Im not trying to be rude at all. But I cant help noticing that you said the past owners were abusive, and then you said your mom phoned them up to ask them about your horses training. If they really were abusive, I wouldn't trust them. 
Or it might just be me being stupid and not reading it properly.


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh and I honestly think age doesn't matter. I know a 8 year old girl that is a fantastic horse rider and owner (With help from her mom)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

olliexmas said:


> Oh and I honestly think age doesn't matter. I know a 8 year old girl that is a fantastic horse rider and owner (With help from her mom)


With out help from her mom she would be too young to train a horse on her own...which is the point being made here.


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> With out help from her mom she would be too young to train a horse on her own...which is the point being made here.


Yes and I agree with you. Just saying that if this 8 year old can look after a horse responsibly, then a 12 year old can. She just needs a bit of help from a knowledgable family member or friend.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

olliexmas said:


> Im not trying to be rude at all. But I cant help noticing that you said the past owners were abusive, and then you said your mom phoned them up to ask them about your horses training.


You got your horse at 1 year old, he was abused? How much training could he have had??! Some things need some clarification.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

olliexmas said:


> Oh and I honestly think age doesn't matter. I know a 8 year old girl that is a fantastic horse rider and owner (With help from her mom)


Riding a horse and training a horse is NOT the same thing. I have a ten year old that rides quite well but he's not ready to train a horse on his own yet.


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Just Do Your Horse A Favor And Get A Trainer. You Obviously Dont have enough knowledge too train your horse if you cant even handle bathing her. If you cant afford a trainer then how can you afford to care for this horse properly? If you know alot of horseback riders around that ride with the same technique as you then try too work a deal out for them too come help you. You can kill yourself doing all these silly attempts and even worse kill your Horse. Horses Can Have heart attacks By the way.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Sometimes a horse living alone can be anxious enough to prevent weight gain.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Riding a horse and training a horse is NOT the same thing. I have a ten year old that rides quite well but he's not ready to train a horse on his own yet.


This.

I know people as young as six that can ride well, but they are obviously nowhere near knowledgeable enough to actually train a horse. I have yet to meet someone who was ready to train a horse - by themselves - at 11 or 12 years old. You can read a million books or watch a million videos about training, but it all comes down to experience which children that age simply don't have yet.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> You got your horse at 1 year old, he was abused? How much training could he have had??! Some things need some clarification.


No, two years..I thought acquired meant brought home :shock:


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

HorseLife97 said:


> Just Do Your Horse A Favor And Get A Trainer. You Obviously Dont have enough knowledge too train your horse if you cant even handle bathing her. If you cant afford a trainer then how can you afford to care for this horse properly? If you know alot of horseback riders around that ride with the same technique as you then try too work a deal out for them too come help you. You can kill yourself doing all these silly attempts and even worse kill your Horse. Horses Can Have heart attacks By the way.


I'm not stupid, thanks.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

horseloverd2 said:


> This.
> 
> I know people as young as six that can ride well, but they are obviously nowhere near knowledgeable enough to actually train a horse. I have yet to meet someone who was ready to train a horse - by themselves - at 11 or 12 years old. You can read a million books or watch a million videos about training, but it all comes down to experience which children that age simply don't have yet.


Its not the age that matters, its the matureness.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> Its not the age that matters, its the matureness.


Very true. Because there are lots of people who are older and less mature.
There are also many young people who think they are far more mature than they really are. :wink:


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Very true. Because there are lots of people who are older and less mature.
> There are also many young people who think they are far more mature than they really are. :wink:


Well, I can act random sometimes, but around friends and not stupid around horses, because I know one stupid move and I can end up with something broke or worse. Now both my cousins are different stories. They act up and get stupid around my horse which makes her really tense, and both of them are my age. :-|


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

lol @ "matureness"


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> Its not the age that matters, its the matureness.


I disagree. When it comes to horses, it's life experience that counts and no matter how you hash it, an 8 or 11 year old child does not have the life experience to properly train a horse, nor do they have the strength. Most of how we handle horses is leverage anyway, but there's no 8 year old that's going to stop a horse from bolting on the lunge or running them over. You're not tall enough to get your hands up in front of the horse. You're not strong enough to jerk them off balance, even using leverage. An 11 year old MAYBE, an 8 year old not a chance. And you risk SERIOUS damage to your young growing bodies from it, you're not meant to have the required muscle tone yet and your bodies are still developing and can cause serious damage (much like riding a horse to young) to your joints.

I've grown up around horses, I've been around them my entire life, been riding horses since before I could walk and also helping to "train". Kids just don't have the strength, nor the life experience to be training young unpredictable horses, ESPECIALLY unsupervised. You can be as mature as you want, but unfortunately you're still pretty likely to get hurt when that horse decides to disagree with you.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

christopher said:


> lol @ "matureness"


Just because you don't think someone isn't mature on the internet doesn't mean their not mature in real life. Don't make fun or make any suggestions at somebody you don't even know.


----------



## kolson (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello Wildflower!
I would suggest you look at Horse Bath - How To Wash a Horse | Parelli | Parelli. Hopefully this article will help you! I hope you understand your horse isn't trying to be bad, she's just afraid. I believe you shouldn't punish a horse for being afraid or reacting, prior and proper preparation will prevent her from spooking. Lol, I feel like I'm preaching Parelli, this approach might not work for this type of horse, but I hope this helps! You are on the right track, just keep up with your patient and loving attitude and things will come together! 
Thanks for your time!
Level 4 Parelli Student, kolson


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> I'm not stupid, thanks.



*You Can Kill Yourself No Matter How Smart You Are. Your 11 And Trying Too Train An 1000 Pound Animal. Even Worse Tying A Horse And Spraying them from the outside of the corral?? You can kill the Horse. Get Help From some horse girls You know that are a older and that have been around horses longer. If you keep doing it like this she can possibly Disrespect you on the ground all the time thinking your going too tie her and spray her with that snake shooting Venom.*


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

HorseLife97 said:


> *You Can Kill Yourself No Matter How Smart You Are. Your 11 And Trying Too Train An 1000 Pound Animal. Even Worse Tying A Horse And Spraying them from the outside of the corral?? You can kill the Horse. Get Help From some horse girls You know that are a older and that have been around horses longer. If you keep doing it like this she can possibly Disrespect you on the ground all the time thinking your going too tie her and spray her with that snake shooting Venom.*


When I trained my Gelding I was 12. And I had no help, and no supervision. He did fine, he kicked me once, we settled it.


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I disagree. When it comes to horses, it's life experience that counts and no matter how you hash it, an 8 or 11 year old child does not have the life experience to properly train a horse, nor do they have the strength. Most of how we handle horses is leverage anyway, but there's no 8 year old that's going to stop a horse from bolting on the lunge or running them over. You're not tall enough to get your hands up in front of the horse. You're not strong enough to jerk them off balance, even using leverage. An 11 year old MAYBE, an 8 year old not a chance. And you risk SERIOUS damage to your young growing bodies from it, you're not meant to have the required muscle tone yet and your bodies are still developing and can cause serious damage (much like riding a horse to young) to your joints.
> 
> I've grown up around horses, I've been around them my entire life, been riding horses since before I could walk and also helping to "train". Kids just don't have the strength, nor the life experience to be training young unpredictable horses, ESPECIALLY unsupervised. You can be as mature as you want, but unfortunately you're still pretty likely to get hurt when that horse decides to disagree with you.


I have to disagree. A horse can pull away from an adult just as easily as it can pull away from a kid. It doesn't matter how big you are, they can still trample you too.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Southern said:


> I have to disagree. A horse can pull away from an adult just as easily as it can pull away from a kid. It doesn't matter how big you are, they can still trample you too.


No they can't, hence life experience and strength. I can pull a 1,200 pound Warmblood off balance if I have to and gain the upper hand in no time flat. "Can" and "will" are two very different phrases. No 8 year old is going to stop a runaway horse, whereas an adult has a VERY good chance by making themselves bigger and being quick on their feet. Adults who have worked with horses for their entire lives also have a much better idea and perception of when to get out of the way.

I haven't had a horse drag me or get the upper hand either on a leadrope or lunge line in over 10 years. As a kid? It's amazing I didn't get killed.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Southern said:


> When I trained my Gelding I was 12. And I had no help, and no supervision. He did fine, he kicked me once, we settled it.


Good for you, you got lucky. You're 13 now I believe, and your mom has to help you train the mare that nobody touched for 7 years. So what exactly is your point? You still aren't old enough or wise enough to do it by yourself, hence proving my entire point.


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

macabremikolaj i think your right in what you say i got my 1st horse at the age of 15 and was still in over my head even though ive grown up riding and around horses. maybe if kids wernt so naive they would learn quicker. i let my aunty (also horse trainer) help me along and i learnt a hell of a lot in very little time. i now look after and teach (i dont like to say train as im no trainer) 13 horses rangin from the age of 3 months to 7 years and STILL have to turn for help sometimes! they just dont seem to want to be helped until its too late and there horses are screwed pretty much...... but ive given up with the OP theres no getting through to her brain...


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Children/preteens also have a huge ego on them. It comes with age. When I was 14 I thought I could train any horse that came my way, even a never before touched two year old. Now I have a much better understanding on what I can and cannot train, and I don't shy away from asking for help. I think children don't have leadership skills to train a horse anyway. They don't want to tell the horse what to do, they want to constantly ask because they are afraid of what the horse may or may not do. I know a girl, sweet as anything, that's not bad with horses. But she is not ready to train them because she doesn't want to take charge. I think most people under 15 want to be nice to the horse so the horse will still love them.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

XxemmafuriaxX said:


> macabremikolaj i think your right in what you say i got my 1st horse at the age of 15 and was still in over my head even though ive grown up riding and around horses. maybe if kids wernt so naive they would learn quicker. i let my aunty (also horse trainer) help me along and i learnt a hell of a lot in very little time. i now look after and teach (i dont like to say train as im no trainer) 13 horses rangin from the age of 3 months to 7 years and STILL have to turn for help sometimes! they just dont seem to want to be helped until its too late and there horses are screwed pretty much...... but ive given up with the OP theres no getting through to her brain...


I'm NOT naive. Once yourself you were a child, so basically your talking about the same thing. Just because your more experienced doesn't mean you have to pick on other kids. I'm mature enough to know I did wrong, and to take it easy.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

HorseLife97 said:


> *You Can Kill Yourself No Matter How Smart You Are. Your 11 And Trying Too Train An 1000 Pound Animal. Even Worse Tying A Horse And Spraying them from the outside of the corral?? You can kill the Horse. Get Help From some horse girls You know that are a older and that have been around horses longer. If you keep doing it like this she can possibly Disrespect you on the ground all the time thinking your going too tie her and spray her with that snake shooting Venom.*


I learned I should be in the corral with her and to take it easy, and not spray her before I get her used to a hose. I've learned a lot, and I think I can handle my horse more easily.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

By the way, for everyone saying she still needs weight on her hips, she's part Saddlebred, and at the Saddlebred farm ( These weren't the abusers. Another girl bought the horses, then sold them to us. ) , all the horses looked identical to my horse. The bones that are sticking from her sides hold the saddle, and are meant to be like that. Here's a picture of one :


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> Just because you don't think someone isn't mature on the internet doesn't mean their not mature in real life. Don't make fun or make any suggestions at somebody you don't even know.


i wasn't making fun of you, just the word matureness.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> By the way, for everyone saying she still needs weight on her hips, she's part Saddlebred, and at the Saddlebred farm ( These weren't the abusers. Another girl bought the horses, then sold them to us. ) , all the horses looked identical to my horse. The bones that are sticking from her sides hold the saddle, and are meant to be like that. Here's a picture of one :


What bones do you mean, Flower? Her hips? Her withers? A saddle will stay on _any_ horse (properly cinched and fitted), heavy or thin...it doesn't have to do with a certain breed's conformation. This picture shows a horse in perfect weight...and a very beautiful mare, too! Like many on this board, I think your mare needs to gain 100 pounds before looking like the mare you posted here. ^^^^


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Wildflower, you have said that you are only young, and there is nothing wrong with that. But are your parents monitoring your internet use? If so can they take a look at this thread - because I think it is time for you to take a step back from it. It is likely that you will not see that, but you are handling yourself very well for your age. 

If they are not watching, take a step back and just let this one go.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

christopher said:


> i wasn't making fun of you, just the word matureness.


Matureness is a real word, just thought I'd point that out....


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> By the way, for everyone saying she still needs weight on her hips, she's part Saddlebred, and at the Saddlebred farm ( These weren't the abusers. Another girl bought the horses, then sold them to us. ) , all the horses looked identical to my horse. The bones that are sticking from her sides hold the saddle, and are meant to be like that. Here's a picture of one :


Sorry but from the pictures I have seen your mare does not seem to be the same weight as this horse. This horse looks to be of a good weight but yours still needs more.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

apachewhitesox said:


> Sorry but from the pictures I have seen your mare does not seem to be the same weight as this horse. This horse looks to be of a good weight but yours still needs more.


*Sigh* No, I'm not talking about the weight. I'm talking about the two bones sticking out on that horse is withers. Or hindquarters. I know she needs an extra couple of pounds, I'm just pointing out her hips are supposed to be like that. I've looked at tons of Saddlebreds and they all have those bones.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

Juna said:


> What bones do you mean, Flower? Her hips? Her withers? A saddle will stay on _any_ horse (properly cinched and fitted), heavy or thin...it doesn't have to do with a certain breed's conformation. This picture shows a horse in perfect weight...and a very beautiful mare, too! Like many on this board, I think your mare needs to gain 100 pounds before looking like the mare you posted here. ^^^^


Her hips. I've looked at a lot of Saddlebreds and their all like that. I know she needs more weight, and I'm trying to make her gain more and get rid of those loose muscles in her chest and withers.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Wildflower, you have said that you are only young, and there is nothing wrong with that. But are your parents monitoring your internet use? If so can they take a look at this thread - because I think it is time for you to take a step back from it. It is likely that you will not see that, but you are handling yourself very well for your age.
> 
> If they are not watching, take a step back and just let this one go.


No, their not monitoring me.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No they are not supposed to stick out as severely as they are on your mare. Yes they are more prominent, but they are not supposed to be _that_ prominent. I am also betting if she didn't have such thick fur, her hips would look a lot worse than they do at the moment.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

xXWildFlowerXx said:


> By the way, for everyone saying she still needs weight on her hips, she's part Saddlebred


Just because she is a saddlebred does not mean her hips should stick out. I could say the same for my tb but I would just be making excuses. I mean sure he will always be leaner then my qh but that doesn't mean his hips should stick out or his withers. The horse in that photo does not have its hips sticking out they are nice and rounded.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I think we've answered the initial question and given all the advise the OP can handle so it's time to move on.


----------

